# How much have you spent this year on Reptiles?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Simple question.

How much have you spent this year on reptiles?

Snakes, Lizards, Chelonia, Amphibians, Invertebrates?

Rory


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I try not to think, but its way over £300, spent more than that in one day!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

£655 on the animals themselves.
Can't recall exactly how much I've payed for heatmats/stats and whatnot. Plus factor in rats/mice/pinks and fuzzies...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Around 3-4k on animals for our personal collection. The boa morphs did it 

I should add around 2k for feeding/heating costs of personal collection.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Too much lol spent £1000 on some leos a couple of months back and god knows what else lol over all clocked around £3500 there abouts.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

well about 800 quid on reps themselves, and about another 700 quid on mats, stats, racks, vivs etc.

lee


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

last one  {robably spent that in a day...yes i have! lol 1st year also.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

inc feeding costs? Far too much!


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

:Na_Na_Na_Na: I'm surprised your brackets were so low to be honest Rory! 

I put over £300, which I easily have done on reps. I dread to think what it would be including equipment...even more so with food!!!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ive spent about £1000 on my tortoises + all setup and outdoor enclosure etc etc


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

spend way over 300 this year


----------



## belfast_tom (Oct 16, 2007)

all in all ive spend 2.5k this year, bloody animal addiction!!!:devil:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we've spent about £5k on reptiles this year i think...

£3.5k in this last month!!! 

(loan came through.. don't spend that every month! .. ) 

Sami


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

I have spent well over £300 + this year.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

too much probably about £600


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Just purchasing snakes was over £300 this year.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> we've spent about £5k on reptiles this year i think...
> 
> £3.5k in this last month!!!
> 
> ...


thats insane amounts of money, your whole collection must be worth loads, how long have you been keeping? if you carry on spending at that rate youll need to buy a zoo:lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

close to 1500 animals, and probably 2k in equeptment and stuffs. 

Maybe larger (higher) price windows would help


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

EddieLizzard said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'm surprised your brackets were so low to be honest Rory!
> 
> I put over £300, which I easily have done on reps. I dread to think what it would be including equipment...even more so with food!!!


TBH Eddie, so am l, wish l had increased them slightly. But am used to working exotic animals which start at much higher brackets. Not meant as an insult to reptile keepers in any way. But the fact is, this is part of a poll, we are working on, and now l know that these figures are way too low.

The good thing, is that you guys spend more an average than the mammal keeper in a year, but still l am astounded!

R


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Im nearer £4000. Luckily i sold my house and made loads of profit


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

About 1.5k on animals god knows how much when you total everything up though. (don't normally spend this much just boosted by one major purchase lol)


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

:lol2: I wouldnt like to say but its well over 20x the £300 that you put in as your top mark.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I have spent lots :lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Most of our collection has been bought this year to be honest so this is a bit OTT but..
We have spent over 4k on reptiles themselves this year with an extra 3-4k on equipment/vivs etc
and prolly about 500-1000 on food i guess.
thinking about it...300 or so quid has prolly gone on blummin bags of veg lol


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Just under £1000 on reps and about the same on equipment and £300 or so on food (whatever you do don't tell the trouble and strife, she thinks butter motleys are £5 and royals less than £10, pinkies are 5p and large rats 25p!:whistling2:!!, she's not the sharpest tack in the box:lol2.

Nick


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

some of you guys have spent hell of alot I wish I could afford to.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Over 3 grand on reps and then there is heating and feeding on top.


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

About £250 on lizards themselves, about £400 on vet fees and I've lost count how much i've spent on vivs, equipment and livefood.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Over 3 grand on reps and then there is heating and feeding on top.


whooooaaaahhh. havnt read the whole thread but 3k?? 
some nice corns in there???? :flrt:
i've spent about 2k so far but sold plenty too!


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

I have spent over 1000 but dont tell anyone lol.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

We've actually only spent around £600 or so if you're counting JUST the animals. More than that - more like £1500 - if you're counting equipment, food, and veterinary expenses.

That said, I'm considering a purchase that might double that. I'm trying to convince myself out of it.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

if i include food etc, i would say i have speant nearer 2k this year, but my collection had grown a lot, and i have spent loads on equiptment, just hope i stop spending!!!


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> We've actually only spent around £600 or so if you're counting JUST the animals. More than that - more like £1500 - if you're counting equipment, food, and veterinary expenses.
> 
> That said, I'm considering a purchase that might double that. I'm trying to convince myself out of it.


Someone like you needs to convince yourself INTO it!!!:2thumb:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

About 2.5k just on snakes this year........no more till next year now though......:whistling2:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I spent £2200 at Rodbaston alone! :lol2:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Well over £300 - spent over that on one purchase alone.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

hehehe I am a tight bag and only spent around £300 on reptiles this year (eary this year).

have spent more on exotic mammals but they don't count


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

a few quid 

:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Simple question.
> 
> How much have you spent this year on reptiles?
> 
> ...



£1795 !!!! but then all the vivs and food and stuff, prob an extra £2000 on that,


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

way more than £300 
i spent £195yesterday on a stunning hog island boa from snakes and adders in leeds


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

We have spent around 3k on leos at the moment but the price climbs around every other month and even more so when the Hamm shows come along


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

I honestly couldn't say...more than i should have. 

I'm just waiting for the point of the question...let me guess, goes along the lines of 'Think how much money you have wasted when the hobby get banned? Fight for your rights now.' Close to the mark!?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

dunno about 2k on animals and god knows what on equipment and food


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Well frozen mice and wood chipping are weeklly cost of around £4 ish and thats everyweek. Other things like Kitchen roll is also bought often.

then this year theres been two new snakes, £75, new tanks £25, 

a viv stack £85, decor about £50. Heat mats around, £30. 

Thats all i can think of but i'm always buying new plants and im adding to my collection all the time.

Havn't spent quite as much as some but im working now, so , watch this space! :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Far too much, royals are money pits.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

BELIAL said:


> I honestly couldn't say...more than i should have.
> 
> I'm just waiting for the point of the question...let me guess, goes along the lines of 'Think how much money you have wasted when the hobby get banned? Fight for your rights now.' Close to the mark!?


Belial, 

No that is not the purpose of the question genuinely.

You are right it is a survey question, if you had asked you would be right in assessing it to be a market question.

I am in the process of drawing up a series of market surveys for both the internet and the landbased campaigns. Aimed at the keepers and the retailers.

It is as simple as that to be honest.

Rory


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

defo 300 plus... i mean i spend 50 a mont h on food


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

your_only_nightmare said:


> defo 300 plus... i mean i spend 50 a mont h on food


£50 a month on food, must be bliss :blush:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

All my reps and accessories......€15,000 average...

Reptile house, insulated shed, herpteks, wooden vivs, breeding trios of rainbows, 7 frilles, food, new basilisks, new tarantulas and other stuff I can't remember. Also in 2 weeks I will hopefully own 2 adult green tree pythons and a false water cobra. Then in the new year, breeding trios of amazon tree boas and emerald tree boas.

Am I crazy? ...maybe.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I should shoot myself.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hmm, i cant say for sure.. over 300 tho, i know that much


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

500 on three snakes, and another 50 on spiders. maybe 300 on vivs, stats, mats, substrate, decor, equipment, tubs etc, Then theres electric, livefood, iced food, cleaning stuff...


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

For just the 2 snakes £75. Equipment would make it nearer £150!!


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

spent a load on iverts, food, and electric for em all


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I reckon about £700 so far this year with new live stock and equipment. 

Last year it was well over £1k, with that being mainly livestock.


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

over £1000 (but dont tell OH i hide credit card bill so he dont see) including vivs, mats and so on,

i totaly hold rfuk responsible for my overspend :lol2: as i was only going to get 1 normal royal then i came on here saw argentine boa`s list and that was it, im hooked


----------



## Jack (Apr 7, 2007)

got to be at least 2 thousand on animals alone, probably another 2thousand on building housing plus equipment, then food bills eleccy etc etc


----------



## giantseye (Nov 12, 2007)

Too much :lol2:, but you only live once, so whats the point in hoardng it away :lol2:


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

Approx £10k on animals


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

ishhh.... About £4000 That includes 2 holdback jags though,one younger jag and a couple of adult females..... all carpets. including equipment and food though more like £5500+  damn, i didnt realise id spent that much....


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

i'm estimating around £3,000


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

ive cut down in recent years, so i reckon ive only spent about £2k including setups


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

*spent*



TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Simple question.
> 
> How much have you spent this year on reptiles?
> 
> ...


STOP! Im trying to forget i have to remortgage the house!:whistling2:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

i havnt bought any reptiles this year 
saving up atm for some special beauties!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Far too much. I only started getting reps in May.. slowly growing my collection, so everything I have has been from scratch in the last 7 months. Well over a couple of grand.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

way more that the £300 !


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Shame there wasnt more high options in this poll... would have been an interesting one!


----------



## m3mandy (Sep 9, 2007)

*Shhhh, dont tell him*

Well let me see...

For 1 Tegu, 2 boscs 5 beardies, 2 crested, 2 royals, 2 hognoses and 1 Mexican milksnake and vivs etc etc about 4k. Not bad in my first year, but....... DONT tell hubby.....


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

Far more than I should have!! Next year will be even more as I have a few purchases I would like to make.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

OMG, 87% have spent over £300. Didn't think it would be that high a percentage. I ticked that though as well: I have just bought a BRB and set up, which was over £300.


----------



## reptileshowtrip (Oct 27, 2007)

*are we mental ?*

the extension for the snake room cost me £18,000 not to mention the 5k this year on snakes ..... dont mention geckos approx another 3k :blush: the missus thought we where going to oz for december/jan oooops hamm hehehe


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I spend about 1-1.5k a year on snake food alone,

snakes and equipment... far to much!! Only just purchased a couple more expensive one's as well, and i was feeling sick... i really have to stop buying them lol.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i bought three emerald tree boas...300 quid.....


----------

